# Joints for Vertically Laminated Skateboard



## nightskateboards (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok so I build longboard skateboards and have been for a while now. What my problem is that I am trying to get concave along the length of the board by pressing the board into three sections, a middle and two rails coming up at a 17 degree angle, but when I try and press the two rails onto the center I am having buckling issues. I have built a mold for the top so the board rests on top of it with the concave on the underside if that makes since. This prevents the rails from slipping down but not up and if I build a top part for the mold I wont have any room to clamp the rails together. 

So with that being said, is there any way to fix this buckling that is occuring, and if not is there another way that i can get this concave along the length of the board. I have done vertically laminated boards before but my issue for this is that the concave that I am trying to acheive is much steeper than normal and I am worried about my joints splitting if i try and press it with a backing of 1/8" Baltic Birch like i normally do to hold its shape. I usually press the vlams in a 3/8" concave mold with an inch or so of camber, with great success but I am trying to get 3/4" of concave with no camber and i am worried about splitting the joints and what not.

So if somebody could please give me some ideas on how to either fix the buckling problem so i could maybe salvage that project and how i can make the concave work in the future that would be much appreciated!!

Thanks

Everett


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

i dont know much about skateboards but steaming timber into shapes has been going on for century's look it up on the net


----------



## nightskateboards (Jul 14, 2010)

Steaming is not good for the wood in a skateboard term... it reduces the strenth of the wood a good bit.


----------

